# Northern Ind. Snow Storm 2-26-08



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/2-26-08storm005.flv

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/2-26-08storm001.flv


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

It looks like you had fun. Nice pictures and videos


----------

